# Jury Duty



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Can you get out of jury duty if you're in an academy?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

No, I don't think so, but what the heck...you're getting paid to be there, unlike the other five/eleven stiffs!  But seriously, they probably will not accept you as a juror knowing you are a PO or potential PO...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah i'm not going into an academy any time soon...and my jury duty is 1/12/05, but I thought I'd ask. 

Seriously I have a good tendency to get off of jury duty anyway  My husband is a PO, my uncle is a Deputy Chief, my grandfather is a retired Sgt....and I'm pursuing it...I think I may be ok :wink:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

When I lived in NY, a family member who was an elected official could "get-you-out-of-jury-duty"!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You left NY? I probably would too...that's why I'm in CT...but I still hate jury duty...I just tend to go in and say "Hang 'em"...and they let me go hahaha :twisted:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I had that happen to me. I recieved a summons to attend jury duty and the date was while I was attending the Academy. In MA you can postpone the date and request another specific date right on the form. I got it postponed and requested a date about six months so it would not interfere with my FTO training either. Lets just say it was not a very long day... I was glad I was able to postpone because the Academy director had told an other "student officer" earlier in the academy that the court date he was summonsed for was not "approved" as an absence from the academy and that part-timers should not be making arrests anyway :shock: I am sure that jury duty would definately not cut it... :spank:


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

I have jury duty scheduled in January. Both times before when I went I got into the box. The first was an armed robbery case. The minute mister defense attorney had my card I was the first juror he removed. Second time was a cvil trial The city was getting sued so because I was employed by the defendant I got a walk. Jury duty is a day off and lunch in downtown for me too bad I didnt have it before xmas so I could get a little shopping done


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I've been a registered voter for 28 years, and have never been called for jury duty.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

Many are called, few are chosen. :lol: I have gone down to the courthouse several times but have yet to sit on a jury. In one case, I knew the defense lawyer defending the case as I had worked for him as an investigator on a few cases. 8)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I won't lie, I've been very fortunate in CT. I've never had to sit on a jury. The couple times I've went they were always civil cases where someone slipped in a store and was sueing for medical bills...I just said "It's their own damn fault"...and I was let go. 

Although last time I went I was down to the final two people...I was not happy.

Do you think it will matter since I don't get paid if I go to jury duty that if I say it effects my income that may work?

Also, I'm in the CSP process and what if there is a hiring stage during the case, it could effect my carrer...

I think if I play these cards and the fact that my husband, uncle and grandfather are officers - combined I may be ok.


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Only way to get out .. is request a new date on the Jury ... Get a new date 6 months down the road when you are on a dept. When you get called again, call the clerk of the courts and let him know you are a P.O.... You will be all set.. Or do what I do when I get called... "Does anyone have any reason why they can't sit on this jury" .. I usually request a side bar and tell the judge.. "He/she is here for a reason, he is guilty in my mind already"... The judge usually tells me to go on my way


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

See the CSP academy isn't starting for at least another 4 months, then if I got in it would be a 6 month academy. 

I think I'll be fine if I explain it all to them...hopefully.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Just walk in with a rope tied in a "hangman's noose"...they'll get the idea...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

dcs2244 @ Tue Nov 23 said:


> Just walk in with a rope tied in a "hangman's noose"...they'll get the idea...


Haha, I'll say it's the new fashion.


----------

